# 2x15 watt T8 in a 8 gallon/32 litres?



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Would there be any plants I *can´t* grow in a 18x10x12"/45x24x30 cm tank with an Arcadia overtank luminarie and 2x15 watt ADA NA T8 lamps?


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Please help


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm sure you could find some plants that would need more light to grow well. That may be true for any light. A better question would be, will most plant grow well with that light arrangement, and I don't have an answer for that. I'm still very uncertain what characteristics are needed to get high light intensity for small tanks like that. Today I will be doing some PAR meter experimenting with CFL screw-in bulbs in a fixture for a 10 gallon tank, so by the end of the week I hope to have a better understanding of this subject.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Sounds intreresting. Tell me the results.


----------

